# Community für biker aus Bremen,Achim und umzu



## Freebiker-joe (25. Februar 2008)

hey leute!

seit heute ist eine neue homepage online !
sie dient dem zusammenkommen von bikern aus der umgebung Bremen, Achim und umzu! natürlich darf sich jeder anmelden der will.
ziel ist es erfahrungen auszutauschen, treffen und ausflüge zu organisieren und vor allem leute aus eurer umgebung kennenzulernen !
Freeride - Dirt - Downhill - MTB - BMX - CC

seid dabei auf    WWW.FREEBIKERZ.COM


----------



## Khost (26. Februar 2008)

super! da bin ich doch glatt dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huxley (27. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mich mal angemeldet.


----------



## Khost (11. April 2008)

juhu, wir werden ja immer mehr leute !
und unser dirtpark wird auch immer fetter !


----------



## essential (11. April 2008)

top, hab mich auch gerade angemeldet.


----------



## essential (16. April 2008)

seit ihr am wochenende da ? wir würden wohl, wenn das wetter stimmt mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Khost (16. April 2008)

jo, am samstag müsste was gehn !


----------



## essential (16. April 2008)

okay, dann kommen wir mal rum.


----------



## Khost (16. April 2008)

jo gerne! gibt zwar noch einiges zu tun dort aber man kann schon ne menge spass haben...    kannst sonst auch in unserem forum schreiben, war zufall, dass ich deine frage hier gesehen hab


----------



## der stimp (9. Mai 2008)

moin, 
wann geht freebikerz wieder online?
wäre cool wenn der ein oder andere aus der "mitgliderliste ein anfang" mal bei mir meldet.
ab nächsten monat bin ich wieder in bremen und dann könnt man sich doch mal treffen.

gruss mario und bea
(mr.moto + mrs.moto)


----------



## AdiFreeride (21. Juni 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DirtparkAchim?fref=ts

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvy2K4BdFRyKePhLUp-Zm0g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Amo (23. Juni 2014)

Moin! Bin gerade nach Bremen gezogen. Fahre FR und Suche nach Locations. Was geht hier so ab? 
LG, Amo


----------



## Hike_O (24. Juni 2014)

Moin Amo,

hast Du dir das mit Bremen gut überlegt? Die Stadt ist zwar sehr fahrradfreundlich, aber dafür umso flacher.
Da wir hier null Berge haben, gibt es entsprechend wenig Gefälle. FR fällt somit wohl eher komplett aus.
Skate-/BMX-Parks, BMX-Strecke, und Wald gibt es hier. Schockt aber nicht so richtig!
Ansonsten fällt mir derzeit nicht viel ein. In Hamburg soll wohl etwas mehr gehen.
Stichwort: Harburger Berge


----------



## Amo (24. Juni 2014)

Moin,
ich komme aus Hamburg. Bin mit meiner Freundin nach Bremen gezogen, da sie hier ein duales Studium bekommen hat und ich BWL auch hier studieren kann. Dazu ist es schön sich von seinen Eltern zu lösen. Du verstehst?  In Hamburg war es für FR ganz ok aber bin sonst auch immer in Harz gefahren. Naja und jetzt bin ich halt auf der Suche hier wenigstens am Nachmittag bisschen was zu schreddern. Hab mir gestern Abend mal die BMX Bahn im Funpark/Katternturm angesehen. War allerdings schon dunkel und verschlossen. Gibts dazu irgendwelche Statements?

LG, Amo


----------



## Hike_O (27. Juni 2014)

Den Funpark in Kattenturm habe ich mir auch schon mal angesehen.
Wollte unbedingt mal einen Pumptrack fahren und Google hat in Bremen nur diesen Park ausgeworfen.
Ich kann mit dem Track leider nichts anfangen, weil ohne krasse Sprünge machen zu müssen, kann man da imho nicht wirklich fahren.
Viele Sprünge waren zudem mit Paletten und Plane abgedeckt, sind also eh gesperrt.
Die haben auch ein Foam-Pit, aber rate mal was geschlossen war.

Bremen ist zwar fahrradfreundlich, aber nicht unbedingt fahrradtauglich.
Zumindest wenn etwas man mehr möchte als nur von A nach B zu kommen.
Als BMXer kannst in Bremen aber mehr Spaß haben. Da gäbe es dann den Sportgarten, den Schlachthof, die BMX Bahn in Grohn, Funpark Kattenturm....

Wir müssen selbst nen Pumptrack aus dem Boden stampfen.


----------



## bremer87 (7. Juli 2014)

hallo.
man hat hier in bremen noch den dirtpark achim  der ist ganz gut. und den pallas park in bremen nord, ist zwar klein aber ganz gut
gruss sascha


----------



## bremer87 (7. Juli 2014)

und im stadtwald am unisee kann man auch ganz gut am abend mal eine kleine runde drehen  ansonsten ist bremen halt Flachland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juli 2014)

Oder im Bremer Norden . . . schau mal hier -> http://www.crew-2010.de/

Dort bauen wir fast legal, geduldet mit Unterstützung vom Stadtteil Beirat.
Fahren tun wir da natürlich auch.
Freitag bin ich wieder da


----------



## bremer87 (10. Juli 2014)

ja genau da mein ich ja im marßel wald  heisst doch pallas park oder???


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Juli 2014)

joo, genau.
Ist von Herrn Pellens an Bremen übergeben worden mit der auflage einen Sportpark draus zumachen . . . und genau das spielt uns in die Hände so das wir machen können.

Ein Pumptrack ist angedacht . . . mal schauen wann der erste Sand dafür bewegt wird.


----------



## bremer87 (10. Juli 2014)

ja cool  inmommet bin ich noch mit mein carbon hardtail unterwegs..... wenn mein fully fertig ist dann werde ich mal zu euch kommen


----------



## Gohstrider69 (12. August 2014)

Mion ich komm aus dem Harz und arbeite in Bremen und such Gleichgesinnte ! Hab schon versucht die strecke in Maße zu finden aber vergebens ! Dieses we geht's nach Hahnenklee !


----------



## PhatBiker (12. August 2014)

Meinst du die Strecke in Marßel . . . Pellens Park ?

Schau mal hier --> http://www.crew-2010.de/Wo-wir-zu-finden-sind.htm

und hier --> http://www.crew-2010.de/Wegbeschreibung-mit-Bilder.htm


----------



## Gohstrider69 (12. August 2014)

Ja genau ich Danke dir werde nächstes we mal vorbei schauen !


----------



## Hike_O (13. August 2014)

Moin Gohstrider,

willkommen in Flachland.
@PhatBiker: Ist ein AM Rad mit 140mm Federweg ausreichend für Euren Spaßpark, oder besteht die Gefahr das die Kiste den Tag nicht übersteht?
Würde auch gern mal zum gucken und bissl testen vorbei kommen.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. August 2014)

Die Kids bügeln über alles mit ihren BMX oder Dirts rüber . . .
140 mm sind auch ausreichend.
AM Biker hatten wir schon ein dutzend mal im Wald und alle hatten spass.
Keiner hat sein Bike kaputt gefahren.

Freitag, Samstag und Sonntag bin ich auch wieder da.
Vieleicht Grillen wir noch ein paar Würste.


----------



## Hike_O (14. August 2014)

Ich werde auch versuchen Zeit zu finden um an einem Tag von diesem WE dort zu sein.
Ich hoffe meine Gabel kriege ich so schnell wieder hin.
Ansonste melde ich mich hiermit schon mal unverbindlich für irgendwann an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bremer87 (14. August 2014)

Moin.
Mein rad ist leider noch nicht fertig :-( alle teile sind da, morgen gehen du laufräder weg zum zusammen bauen und zentrieren  aber soll 10 tage dauern haben soviel zu tun.... wenns dann endlich mal fertig ist komm ich auch mal vorbei 
Gruss sascha


----------



## Gohstrider69 (21. August 2014)

Ich werde so wie es aussieht diesen Sonntag mal vorbei schauen


----------



## PhatBiker (21. August 2014)

Sonntag bin ich mit 2 anderen der Crew auf dem Weg nach Willingen . . . wir haben soo bock drauf !!


----------



## Hike_O (22. September 2014)

Sodale, war gestern spontan bei Euch im Walde und habe den Spot inspiziert.
Hatte mir vorab die Fotos auf der Homepage angeguckt, aber meine Erwartungen wurden übertroffen. 
Habe mich geärgert das Radl nicht dabei gehabt zu haben, werde aber demnächst auf jeden Fall bei Euch auftauchen, ob ihr wollt oder nicht 
Wären fast von einem Blondschopf mit DH Bike über den Haufen genagelt worden.  
War das jemand der hier mitliest?


----------



## bremer87 (22. September 2014)

Moin moin.... ja das war bestimmt der naim oder kolja  ja cool das es dir gefällt. Komm einfach vorbei


----------



## bremer87 (22. September 2014)

Einer von den jungs ist immer da


----------



## Hike_O (22. September 2014)

Also ich kenne in Bremen und umzu bisher nichts besseres als Euer Waldstück.
Ist zwar nicht unbedingt mit dem Harz oder so vergleichbar, aber Bremer müssen diesbezüglich auch etwas anspruchsloser sein.
In der Überseestadt haben die auch spontan einen Skatepark gebaut.
Für die BMXer sicherlich sehr interessant, weil die da echt gute Pools haben und nen Streetbereich mit Rails, etc.
Schreit nach nem Skateboard Revival! 

Euren Schuhbaum habe ich auch sehr bewundert.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. September 2014)

Hike_O schrieb:


> In der Überseestadt haben die auch spontan einen Skatepark gebaut.
> 
> 
> Euren Schuhbaum habe ich auch sehr bewundert.



Hach wie herlich . . . spontan ? es war 3jahre planung und viel stress.
Kenn die Planung vom anfang, der Plan gab sooviel mehr her aber is egal, die BMXer haben spass.

Der Schuhbaum kann mehr Schuhe gebrauchen. Wart mal ab wie er wächst wenn das grüne unten ist.

Ich muss mal DANKE sagen für dein - "Also ich kenne in Bremen und umzu bisher nichts besseres als Euer Waldstück."
Es war viel arbeit und es wär mehr und höher wenn wir nicht von irgendwelchen idiotischen Hirnlos dummen daher sabbernden Vollpfosten ausgebremst werden die immer wieder bissel oder mehr zerstören.

Gruss von dem der den ersten Spatenstich getan hat . . . - stef -


----------



## PhatBiker (23. September 2014)

heute und kommenden Sonntag werd ich wieder dort rum geistern . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hike_O (24. September 2014)

Vorm WE schaffe ich es nicht...aber ich versuche auch am Sonntag mal vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## bremer87 (24. September 2014)

Ich werde auf jedenfall samstag mit kolja da sein....


----------



## PhatBiker (25. September 2014)

Samstag kann ich nur kurz, komm trotzdem morgens mal rein.
Sonntag werd ich ab mittags da sein.


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Oktober 2014)

Na Leute . . . wer hat den dieses Wochenende Zeit zum Biken und wer kommt bei mir rum ?

Wär ja mal echt klasse wenn wir mit richtig vielen wären.


----------



## Hike_O (2. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, dass ich es am Wochenende doch nicht geschafft habe. 
Werde dieses Wochenende erneut den Wald anpeilen, sollte ich nicht kurzfristig in den Harz fahren.


----------



## PhatBiker (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi All

Hab 2 neue Videos aus unserem Wäldchen im Album.

Viel spass  - stef -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blueracer670 (16. Oktober 2014)

Hallo PhatBiker,
ist das alles bei euch im Park?
Da muss ich wohl auch mal vorbei kommen!


----------



## PhatBiker (17. Oktober 2014)

ja, das ist alles da.

und ich bitte drum das du vorbei kommst.

Ich bin Sonntag wieder im Wald.


----------



## Blueracer670 (25. Oktober 2014)

Sorry. eben erst gesehen. 

War letztes Wochenende in Winterberg.

 Diesen Sonntag schaff ich ist wohl nicht


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch nächstes Wochenende wieder da, also von daher ist es kein problem.


----------



## PhatBiker (10. November 2014)

Letzten Samstag hatten wir ein tollen tag, keinen einzigen BMXer dafür aber genügend AM, Enduro und Freerider/Downhiller.

Hat spass gemacht.

Könnt man 2015 ja jeden Monat einmal organisieren, zB jeden ersten Samstag im Monat.

Ich hätt Bock drauf . . . und ihr ??


----------



## Hike_O (10. November 2014)

Moin Stef,
gestern war aber auch nicht soo schlecht! 
Nur die Fahrt auf dem Zahnfleisch bis nach Hause hätte ich evtl. auslassen sollen.
Hast Du noch die Namen von den beiden anderen Kollegen im Kopf?

Ich kann leider nicht soweit im Voraus planen, um jetzt schon für jeden 1. Samstag zusagen zu können.
Aber für regelmäßige Fahrten wäre ich auch zu haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (10. November 2014)

Hi

Nee leider nein, weiss ich auch nicht mehr. Die waren nett und ich denk die kommen nochmal wieder rein.

Stimmt Sonntag war auch nett.


----------



## Blueracer670 (14. November 2014)

Moin,

wollte morgen mal bei euch vorbei schauen!


----------



## bremer87 (14. November 2014)

Hey du.... 
Sind morgen ab 11 Uhr im wald


----------



## PhatBiker (15. November 2014)

Joo, so ist es und das beste ist . . . Unser aller erster Northshore ist auch wieder heile.

Jetzt kann alles ohne einschränkung gefahren werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (15. November 2014)

Hi *Blueracer670*

Du must ja echt denken das wir ein an die Murmel haben . . . Tröten und Videoaktion waren doch schon aussergewöhnlich.

Würd mich freuen wenn wir dich öffter mal im Wald begrüssen dürfen.

*Hike O* . . . das gild natürlich auch für dich, ebenso für *bremer87*.

Ich möcht mal mit ganz vielen netten Leuten im Wald heizen und spass haben.
Also lasst uns hier für´s nächste Jahr ein paar tolle gemeinsamme aktivitäten planen.

In diesen sinne . . . allzeit Luft inne Reifen.


----------



## bremer87 (15. November 2014)

Als wenn ich nicht eh jedes we da bin :-D klingt so als wäre ich das erste mal da gewesen :-D


----------



## PhatBiker (16. November 2014)

ja ich weiss das es so klingt, aber ich wollts nur noch mal gesagt haben wollen das es echt klasse ist wie es immoment ist und riesen Gaudi macht wenn du und andere da bist bzw sind.


----------



## Blueracer670 (16. November 2014)

Moin, war gestern ein sehr schöner Tag bei euch gewesen . 
Werde auf jeden Fall noch mal wieder kommen, dann heizen wir noch mal durch euren Wald.

Grüss noch mal an die anderen Jungs von gestern!


----------



## PhatBiker (16. November 2014)

Das freut mich sehr, ich werd grüssen.

Ich bin einmal unter der Woche in Marssel, ich glaub Donnerstag.

Sonntag bin ich auch wieder da.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2014)

Hi
*Gohstrider69*

warst du das letztmal am Bahnhof Walle ??
.
.
Achja . . . am 1.Advent werden wir erst radeln und danach machen wir ein netten Punschtag, später wenn die Kids weg sind kommt richtiger Glühwein in den Topf.


----------



## Crew2010 (25. November 2014)

Ja genau . . . so wirds sein.

Frank, kommst du auch ??


----------



## Blueracer670 (26. November 2014)

Ist am Samstag auch jemand da? 
Ich bin noch nicht sicher ob ich am Sonntag Zeit habe.


----------



## PhatBiker (26. November 2014)

Hi

Samstag bin ich nicht da, ich weiss auch nicht ob jemand Samstag kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (2. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Heute waren wir zu viert im Wald und wir hatten trotz -2grad spass.

Ich werd Samstag/Sonntag wieder im Wald sein.
Würd mich freuen wenn noch andere Bike besessene kommen.


----------



## Blueracer670 (4. Dezember 2014)

werde wohl am Samstag vorbei kommen


----------



## Blueracer670 (6. Dezember 2014)

Ein paar Bilder von Heute


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Dezember 2014)

Joo, hat spass gemacht.
Coole Bilder - danke

Ein Video von letzten Dienstag (2.12.)

Oder das Video in mein Video Album in gross anschauen.
http://mtbn.ws/vu9s

Ein Video zu den Bildern heute (6.12.) kommt die nächsten tage . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Wir fahren Samstag nach Leuchtenburg.
Wir werden so zwischen 11.30 und 12.00 dort eintrudeln.

Wer kommt noch ??


----------



## Hike_O (11. Dezember 2014)

Wo fahrt ihr los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (11. Dezember 2014)

Hi

Wir fahren von Bremen Walle aus um 11.07 mit dem Zug nach St.Magnus und dann die letzten 2km mit dem Rad.


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Dezember 2014)

Auch da.......der proceeder !


----------



## Blueracer670 (12. Dezember 2014)

...muss morgen Arbeiten. Ist den Sonntag jemand in Park?


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi, Gruss nach Hemmoor

joo, Sonntag werden wir wohl auch im Park sein. Mal schauen mit wievielen, weiss ich noch nicht.


----------



## gazza-loddi (13. Dezember 2014)

ich /wir erscheine erst wieder wennzzz lawwill feddich is!
mit dem schnellen blonden schlupf


----------



## PhatBiker (13. Dezember 2014)

Okay . . .hoffe doch bald.


----------



## gazza-loddi (14. Dezember 2014)

der rhamen is nach 2 wochen noch nich ma aus berlin weg weil dei dhl 7 tage gebraucht hat um sagenhafte 400 km zu überwältigen...genauso isses mit dem karton nach mainz .der is NOCH nicht mal da.....
kotzkrampf....das hätte ich zu fuss schneller geschafft


----------



## Blueracer670 (14. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank noch mal fürs drüberziehen


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Dezember 2014)

*D*auert *H*alt* L*änger

Ich wart auch auf ein Paket welches sich seit tagen nicht mehr bewegt. In bremen isses schon.

Schau mal hier rein, http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/probleme-mit-dhl-wer-kann-helfen.739069/

Schon echt lustig.


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Dezember 2014)

Joo gerne doch, so gehts immer besser.
Ich hab auch immer gerne ein vor mir wenn ich neues schwieriges fahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (14. Dezember 2014)

tow-jump?


----------



## PhatBiker (14. Dezember 2014)

ja zum beispiel.

Blueracer ist heut nach mir von den Paletten gehüpft.
Sah ganz easy aus.


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Januar 2015)

Juhu Biker Gemeinde

Es tut sich was, wir haben wieder Sand bewegt und setzen langsam aber sicher eine neue Line vom theoretischen in die Prazis um.
Richtig klasse ist das "Blueracer" Holz für den Northshore hat - Danke dafür.
Ich würd sagen das du dann auch den Shore nach dein vorstellungen planst.

Mal schauen wann der fertig ist, wird zum ende hin bissel ruppig, wurzelig.


----------



## beckse (7. Januar 2015)

Hallo
habe Euch gerade gefunden, würde gene ne Runde mit und bei Euch fahren.
Wie finde ich Euch?


----------



## PhatBiker (7. Januar 2015)

Hi

feinfein

Aus welchen Stadtteil kommst du denn ?
Ich komm aus Walle, ein anderer aus Findorff und wir fahren meisst immer gemeinsam hin.
Vieleicht kann man sich unterwegs treffen.

Finden wirst du uns in Bremen Nord, Stadtteil Marßel im Pellens Park.

So in etwa hier -->  http://www.crew-2010.de/Wo-wir-zu-finden-sind.htm

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## beckse (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo

ich komme aus Ottersberg, nicht gerade um die Ecker, aber erreichbar.
Tolle HP !
vielen Dank für die vielen Infos.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Januar 2015)

Oh
Noch ein Stefan . . . 

Sag mal bite rechtzeitig bescheid wenn du kommst.
Eigendlich versuch ich immer am Wochenende dazu sein, wenns nicht grad windig st wie heute oder es regnet.
Unter der Woche kann ich auch so manches mal radeln gehen bzw fahren.

Hast du Whats App ?
Wenn ja schick ich dir meine Nummer.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Januar 2015)

bin auf dem bestem Wege...passendes HR fehlt noch


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2015)

Hey moin

Sieht oldschool aus.
Genau dein plan.
Ich würds gern mal live sehen.
Musst mal mit rum kommen wenns fertich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Januar 2015)

logo...!
meinz das ding steht im keller...jaa tut es 
hab grad erfahren das es davon nur 130 stck gibt...sollte wohl doch nie tagesliche sehen....


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Januar 2015)

stolzer paapa


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2015)

Es wird also vererbt.
Schade das ich älter bin und somit changenlos.


----------



## gazza-loddi (10. Januar 2015)

ersma kriegt erdas as-x ,was dann kommt sehen wir


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2015)

Durch diese lustigCoolenSonnenbrillen ?


----------



## TiSpOkEs (22. Januar 2015)

Geht da was in Bremen bzw Garlstedt? Bin dieses Wochenende hier oben und meine Endurokiste dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. Januar 2015)

Bei uns in HB Nord geht immer was . . .


----------



## TiSpOkEs (22. Januar 2015)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Bei uns in HB Nord geht immer was . . .



Ok wann und wo?  Kenn mich null aus hier in den Wäldern.


----------



## PhatBiker (22. Januar 2015)

Hi

Wo . . . -->  http://www.crew-2010.de/Wo-wir-zu-finden-sind.htm
Wann . . . meist immer Wochenende.

Gruss


----------



## Blueracer670 (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines Video (nichts besonderes) von unseren Ausflug in den Deister.


----------



## PhatBiker (20. Februar 2015)

das sieht nach spass aus . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (21. Februar 2015)

....müssen wir allen unbedingt mal hin fahren!


----------



## PhatBiker (21. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich will . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (3. März 2015)

Hi

Für alle die sich hier hin verirren . . . Wir haben neues bei uns im Wald welches von euch entdeckt werden möchte !


----------



## Blueracer670 (13. März 2015)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Bergabfahrsports!

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat, sollte sich das echt schicke Video der letzten Rennsaison mal anschauen. *Ab 45:30 min geht es um den 9. Rosstrappendownhill 2014.*
Viel Spaß beim Anschauen!


----------



## Varkensang (15. März 2015)

Als relativer "Neubremer" habe ich dann doch mal ne Frage: 

Gibt es (so im groben Umkreis von 60-100 Kilometern, also für ne längere Feierabend oder Wochenendrunde geeignet) ein paar schöne Strecken die man auch mit dem Hardtail erkunden kann? Freeride oder Downhill ist im Moment (auch mangels entsprechenden Rad) nicht gannnnz so meins, ausserdem würde sich der Chef wohl beschweren wenn ich da total zerschlagen aber mit einen "war gut" Gesichtausdruck auftauche. Bisher bin ich da noch etwas am suchen und habe irgendwie keine Lust immer das Rad stundenlang ins Auto (bzw den Zug) zu packen. Irgendwo muss es im Norden doch eine Spielwiese geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (19. März 2015)

nö... 
alles scheisse


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. März 2015)

hier is echt nix....in achim isn bikepark...in marßel is ne gute gemachte waldecke mit doubles tables gaps und shores....
mit strecken bin ich raus....
in zeven is ne bike strecke zwischen den bunkern an der bmx bahn....


----------



## Varkensang (20. März 2015)

Na notfall muss ich wohl zum Freerider werden. Oder Richtung Hannover orientieren.
Aber danke dir. In Marsel werde ich wohl mal vorbeischauen. Wald ist ja schon mal ein Wort.


----------



## gazza-loddi (20. März 2015)

kuckst du bei crem2010.de is ganz geil da !ich kann sogar mein 6 jähriges jungtier mitnehemn der hat das auch spass...
sind noch viele änderungen grade ,die bauen da immer wie irre !
der stef- Phatbiker- isn netter


----------



## PhatBiker (20. März 2015)

Hä was ich Ähm ja . . . nett

Gruss an alle die mal reinschauen wollen und schon da waren . . . !!


----------



## Varkensang (20. März 2015)

Naja....ich trau mir durchaus zu den "Marseler Park" halbwegs zu überstehen. Blöd ist halt nur das Mountainbiken für mich auch immer Fitnesssport war. Und dafür braucht man halt Strecke. Notfalls steig ich eben doch aufs Crossrad um und fahr die breiten Reifen nur noch seltener .


----------



## PhatBiker (21. März 2015)

Bin Sonntag, also heute wieder da . . .


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. März 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## Blueracer670 (25. März 2015)

Drei Bremer rocken Thale....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blueracer670 (25. März 2015)

Montag im Wald


----------



## PhatBiker (25. März 2015)

Lechtz . . . Thale, der wieder hin wollen faktor ist hoch . . . sehr hoch.
Videos --> 
Montag im wald war auch spassig


----------



## Pololemmy (27. März 2015)

Moin,
ich war letzten Dienstag mit 3 "Nachwuchsbikern" bei Euch im Wald und wollte mal hören, ob morgen wohl wieder jemand von Euch da ist. Ich habe geplant, morgen vormittag vorbeizuschauen...
Gruß,
Lemmy


----------



## PhatBiker (27. März 2015)

Hi

Ich muss heute noch bis inne Nacht arbeiten, geplant hatte ich für ein paar wenige stunden zu kommen - etwa so gegen 11uhr . . . wenn es den was wird.

Wenn keiner von uns da ist, trotzdem viel spass und tut euch nicht weh, der spass steht im vordergrund.


----------



## Blueracer670 (28. März 2015)

Moin,

ich bin so gegen 12 Uhr am Samstag in Wald.


----------



## Pololemmy (28. März 2015)

Fein, wir sind zwar schon etwas früher dort, hoffe aber, 
dass wir bis mittags durchhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (28. März 2015)

Ich war ja die Überraschung des tages . . . morgens 9:15 war ich schon da.
Obwohl ich auch später kommen wollte.

Schön das soviele gekommen sind - 

Wir haben neues geschaffen.
Ich hab mich mit einer Landung von unserem grossen Northshore runter beschäftigt und Blueracer mit Keule mit einene Anlieger in der Senke . . . freu mich auf nächstes mal !!

Wird Montag sein !!


----------



## PhatBiker (30. März 2015)

Wir habe heute wieder bissel neues gebaut . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (30. März 2015)

Bin am Wochenende wieder mit am Start


----------



## PhatBiker (31. März 2015)

Ich auch . . . dann werden wir zu viert plus spontan auftretende, sein.


----------



## Blueracer670 (2. April 2015)

Morgen, 
			   lockeres biken im Wald 
													 für alle die lust haben


----------



## Pololemmy (2. April 2015)

Wir haben Lust und kommen so gegen halb elf zu dritt. Bis morgen!!!


----------



## PhatBiker (4. April 2015)

OsterSonntag gibs ab 11.00 Naschzeugs . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (5. April 2015)

Hi

Ich muss ja mal sagen das in den letzten 2 Wochen nur tolle Leute im Wald waren und ich mehr wie erfreut drüber bin . . . Danke Männers, macht spass mit euch !!


----------



## Blueracer670 (5. April 2015)

Frohe Ostern.....welcher Hase springt am weitesten


----------



## PhatBiker (6. April 2015)

Der dickste . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blueracer670 (6. April 2015)

Richtig


----------



## MeisterShredder (7. April 2015)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> Drei Bremer rocken Thale....



sehe ich das richtig das Thale schon auf hat?


----------



## Blueracer670 (7. April 2015)

Ja,

Thale hat schon auf.
Wir waren am 15.03. da


----------



## MeisterShredder (8. April 2015)

Wusste nicht das Thale so früh auf macht, könnte man bei dem jetzigen Wetter wirklich gut hinfahren.

Euer Waldstück muss ich mir demnächst auch mal ansehen, sieht spannend aus.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. April 2015)

Ja mach, ich bitte drum . . .


----------



## MeisterShredder (17. April 2015)

vielleicht klappt es morgen mal.


----------



## Blueracer670 (17. April 2015)

Samstag fährt ein teil von uns nach St. Andreasberg.	   

 Werden wohl am Sonntag wieder in Wald sein.	   
													 Falls Du trotzdem ihnfährst, noch viel spass.


----------



## MeisterShredder (17. April 2015)

Ahh ich will auch :-(  
Die haben auch schon auf?
vielleicht komme ich dann Sonntag mal vorbei, mal sehen wie ich es schaffe.


----------



## MeisterShredder (21. April 2015)

War Samstag bei euch im Park, habt da was schönes gebaut, hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (21. April 2015)

Fein fein

Ich bin ab Freitag wieder da . . .


----------



## Hike_O (23. April 2015)

Wie war es im Harz?
Bin bei nächster Gelegenheit auch wieder im Wald dabei.


----------



## PhatBiker (23. April 2015)

Etwa morgen ??


----------



## MeisterShredder (23. April 2015)

ich komme demnächst auf jedenfall auch nochmal mit meinem Hardtail vorbei, jetzt am Wochenende bin ich auch erstmal in St. Andreasberg 
wie war es da?


----------



## Hike_O (24. April 2015)

St. Andreasberg macht Laune. Aber die Downhillstrecken von unten gesehen rechts vom Lift habe ich nich getestet.
Heute schaffe ich es nicht.
Ist morgen jemand da, wenn das Wetter mitspielt? Soll aber wohl regnen am WE.


----------



## MeisterShredder (24. April 2015)

Die Strecken rechts sind auch gut, halt steiler und ruppiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (24. April 2015)

ich glaub nicht das ich mich morgen bei uns im Wald rum tummeln werde . . . Regen wirds geben.


----------



## Hike_O (25. April 2015)

Die Saison geht wunderbar los...
Seit gestern darf ich mich mit einem kapitalen Motorschaden rumärgern. 
Heute also erstmal in die Werkstatt und das Ausmaß der Zerstörung inspizieren.
Alter Schwede, das wird sooo teuer...dafür wäre wohl auch ein Nicolai o.ä. drin gewesen


----------



## Blueracer670 (26. April 2015)

... zwei Mann, alleine im Wald


----------



## PhatBiker (26. April 2015)

Da hab ich doch glatt ein kleines unschuldiges Bäumchen gestreift ( bei 0,56) . . . und bei der steile Abfahrt über die Steine sieht man toll wie der Hinterbau arbeitet.


----------



## PhatBiker (5. Mai 2015)

2 neue Videos . . . 



Viel Spass !!


----------



## Blueracer670 (5. Mai 2015)

... hab Dich ja noch nie so schnell arbeiten sehen


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Mai 2015)

Sags nicht weiter . . . besonders nicht bei mir auf der Arbeit.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Mai 2015)

Noch ein Video . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (1. Juni 2015)

mal zwei neue Videos, bei uns aus dem Wald


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Juni 2015)

Hi

Das war mal wieder ein netter tag mit vielen coolen Typen.

Der Wiedeholungsbedarf bei mir ist gross . . . vieleicht nächstes Wochenende.
Wär schon cool.

_____ smartfön sei dank _____


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtbstuhr (17. Juni 2015)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Das war mal wieder ein netter tag mit vielen coolen Typen.
> 
> ...


Kann ich mich anschließen ? Komme aus Stuhr


----------



## Blueracer670 (18. Juni 2015)

Hallo Mtbstuhr, 

auf jedem fall sohltest Du mal vorbei kommen. 
Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht. 
Da ich grade Winterberg unsicher mache kann ich leider nicht sagen wann jemand in Wald ist. 
*PhatBike*r könnte dazu mehr sagen.


----------



## PhatBiker (18. Juni 2015)

Hi

Ich bin heute wieder aus Willingen ins verregnete Bremen gefahren, nach acht netten Tagen wieder ins Flachland.

Wie an anderer stelle geschrieben . . . ich bin Sonntag nachmittag wieder im Wald.

gruss  - stef -


----------



## Blueracer670 (19. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mal so frei und stell das Video hier rein


----------



## Mtbstuhr (19. Juni 2015)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und stell das Video hier rein


Wie geil ist das denn !! Sonntag komme ich auf jedenfall auch muss nur wissen wann jemand da ist. Hoffentlich finde ich das so


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Juni 2015)

Hi

Wenn du uns suchst findest du uns hier --> http://www.crew-2010.de/Wo-wir-zu-finden-sind.htm
Ich weiss noch nicht genau wann aber Sonntag Nachmittag spätesten gegen 15 Uhr bin ich da.


----------



## Blueracer670 (19. Juni 2015)

Grüße aus Winterberg


----------



## Mtbstuhr (19. Juni 2015)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> Grüße aus Winterberg


Du hast Glück !! Wir waren vatertag da und da war die Bahn noch gesperrt


----------



## Blueracer670 (20. Juni 2015)

Wir waren eine Woche vor Vatertag da, da wurde noch dran gearbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pete87 (22. Juni 2015)

Hey Moin  Danke an alle die uns gestern so nett aufgenommen haben^^ Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen coolen Spot ein paar Km von Bremen-City gibt...


----------



## Mtbstuhr (22. Juni 2015)

pete87 schrieb:


> Hey Moin  Danke an alle die uns gestern so nett aufgenommen haben^^ Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so einen coolen Spot ein paar Km von Bremen-City gibt...


Kann mich dem nur anschließen!!


----------



## Hike_O (25. Juni 2015)

Melde mich auch wieder zurück!
Wann ist wieder Action im Wald?


----------



## PhatBiker (28. Juni 2015)

Hi

nach über einer Woche bin ich mal wieder hier . . . 

So wie es aussieht bin ich Dienstag nachmittag wieder da.


----------



## Blueracer670 (22. November 2015)

Zwei neue Videos aus unseren Wald



bis demnächst im Wald


----------



## PhatBiker (23. November 2015)

Hi Leute

Wir freuen uns wenn noch jemand zum Biken, Klönen und mehr vorbei kommt, spass am Wald und uns hat und wieder kommt.
Egal ob BMX, Dirt, AM, FR oder DH. Der Spass steht im vordergrund und nicht das was er hat und kann.
Die Welt ist bunt und nicht grau oder gar braun.

In diesen Sinne

Gruss  - derStef -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (23. November 2015)

rechthatta !ich bleib dran.auch bei frost...


----------



## gazza-loddi (27. November 2015)

und sonzzzso?


----------



## PhatBiker (27. November 2015)

ham Holz gekauft für´n Wald, nee ist nicht so das da schon genug steht, aber wir wollen etwas mit Form und nicht irgendwie gewachsenes . . . was ja auch gut und schön ist, aber irgendwie nich wirchlich fahrbar is so wie´s da steht.


----------



## gazza-loddi (28. November 2015)

du Napfkuchen kaufst passend zum Frost nen Holzhaufen ?was wird sicher n spass die leute davon zu überzeigen KEIN Feuer daraus zumachen weil´s friert.... 
wass willzzzzz basteln? was soll ich tun ?


----------



## PhatBiker (28. November 2015)

Joo kalt isses, ham das Holz aber nicht zum heizen gekauft.
Das Holz kommt erst zu mir, wird gesägt, behandelt und dann vormontiert in den Wald rein.
Es will keiner mehr damit heizen sondern drauf heizen.

Dein Part ist es Daumen drücken das ich mir nicht auf dem Daumen kloppe.

Was wir bastel ??
Das sag ich noch nicht . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (29. November 2015)

Trotz schlechten Wetter ein wenig Spaß gehabt....


----------



## PhatBiker (30. November 2015)

Im Wald hät ich mit dir auf dem Rad mehr spass haben können wie mit der Bengelbande mit der ich heut zutun hatte.
Aber wie das so ist . . . man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Dezember 2015)

Da hatte einer doch das grosse Licht ausgemacht und wir mussten uns mit kleinen Lampen den Weg selber hell erleuchten . . . 

Was bei rausgekommen ist ??

Seht selber . . .


----------



## Blueracer670 (29. Dezember 2015)

Trotz das es so dunkel war macht deine neue Kamera noch richtig gute Aufnahmen.


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Dezember 2015)

Dafür das die so Mini ist, isse echt toll, ich freu mich das ich mir die gekauft hab.

Das Material kommt vom 20.12., 1. und 2. Weihnachstag, Video heute am 31.12.2015 fertig gemacht weil mir die Feierei immoment echt auf dem Keks geht.

Viel spass mit dem Video . . .


Warum fehlt unten blos immer was ?? Merkwürdig, sehr merkwürdig . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (1. Januar 2016)

ja nützt nixxxx...muss ich wohl wieder zu euch das 303 antesten...und das lawwill....und überhaupt 

habby nu JEEHA!


----------



## Blueracer670 (3. Januar 2016)

.... was gibt es schöneres als das neue Jahr mit seinen Bike im Wald zu verbringen


----------



## gazza-loddi (3. Januar 2016)

kenn ich !


----------



## PhatBiker (3. Januar 2016)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> .... was gibt es schöneres als das neue Jahr mit seinen Bike im Wald zu verbringen



Da bin ja auch ich . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Januar 2016)

Kalt und glatt draussen, früh Feierabend, Frau schon lange abgehauen . . . was macht man dann wenn man nicht Biken kann ??

Richtig !!

Bike Video basteln . . .


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Januar 2016)

Hab mal was anderes probiert . . .


Bidde auf der Video Seite anschauen.
Hier fehlt ja unten immer bissel was, warum auch immer !!


----------



## Blueracer670 (11. Januar 2016)




----------



## PhatBiker (11. Januar 2016)

hab nochmal einen alten Fred in der hoffnung noch andere zu erreichen, ausgegraben.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/dirt-downhill-bremen.334206/


----------



## Alpha8P (19. Januar 2016)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> .... was gibt es schöneres als das neue Jahr mit seinen Bike im Wald zu verbringen


 

Hallo Blue, wo wäre das auf dem Video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2016)

Hi Alpha8P

Ich antworte mal . . . 

Das ist Haargenau hier -> http://www.crew-2010.de/Wo-wir-zu-finden-sind.htm
Von der Strasse Marssel aus gehts so weiter -> http://www.crew-2010.de/Wegbeschreibung-mit-Bilder.htm

Das ist in Bremen Nord, der Stadtteil heisst Marssel und liegt direkt an der Ladesgrenze zu Niedersachse / Ritterhude.

Gruss   - stef -


----------



## Alpha8P (19. Januar 2016)

Ok Danke .... mal Testen gehen ...


----------



## gazza-loddi (19. Januar 2016)

immerwieder fein da! sääääääähr emfehlenswert ....klein aber nett und gemütlich und vor allem mit Liebe gemacht !


----------



## Alpha8P (19. Januar 2016)

Ja meine Freundin fängt erst an ... da darf ich nicht direkt mit ihr in einen Park fahren.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2016)

Wenns so kommt wie ich mir das denke, sind wir Sonntag wieder da, allerdings mehr arbeiten wie fahren.
Die ersten teile vom Wallride werden in das gestellt welches wir Urwald nennen.


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Januar 2016)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> immerwieder fein da! sääääääähr emfehlenswert ....klein aber nett und gemütlich und vor allem mit Liebe gemacht !


Wir machen doch immer alles aus und mit Liebe . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlangRacer (26. Januar 2016)

Hi leute. Ich wollte mich hier ma vorstellen da ich demnächst euren Track besuchen will und das dann auch öfter. Der Blueracer hat mich auf der Arbeit auf euch aufmerksam gemacht und da mein neues Bike gerade im Aufbau ist wird es zeit einer Community bei zu tretten. Freue mich darauf und bin gespannt.  Lg and lets Rock


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Januar 2016)

Hi uhh cool . . . freut mich immer wenn neue kommen und bleiben.

Gruss  - stef -


----------



## gazza-loddi (26. Januar 2016)

ja schatz...so haben wir uns kenengelernt....*herz*


----------



## PhatBiker (6. Februar 2016)

Hi

Wir bauen dieses WE ein Wallride im Wald rein . . . voll bock drauf !!


----------



## KlangRacer (6. Februar 2016)

Jeaahhh wir uns auch. kommen auf jedenfall zu 2


----------



## gazza-loddi (6. Februar 2016)

quasi ein "waldride"...dacht den habt ihr schon  schadinsky das das 303 noch nicht fit ist.....wetter wäre mir ja gelegen.....


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Februar 2016)

Hi nach Hemmoor

Der war auf jedenfall früher geplant wie jetzt hingestellt.
November war mal angedacht.

Einer mit nen Dirt is schon durch gerollt, sah gut aus. er war voller energie danach und is gleich nochmal.

Ich Nagel da noch die Tage Hasendraht drauf, so isser bissel glatt.

Gruss von der Bremer Bande


----------



## gazza-loddi (8. Februar 2016)

mannmannmann...ich verpass auch sachen bei euch...bin gestern nur kurz mit junior durchn wald gebraten und habs orangene felltier wieder geritten....wie immer ist die camera DANN alle wenn ma sie braucht...so´n bruch....


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Februar 2016)

Genau deswegen schlepp ich immer eine mehr mit.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Februar 2016)

Der Wallride . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (9. Februar 2016)

heidewitzka !wat glänzt das zeug.....!


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Februar 2016)

Es kommt noch Hasendraht drauf, dann ist es besser . . .


----------



## Nikki173 (14. April 2016)

Hallo,

kann man in den Dirtpark in Achim auch als Mountainbike Anfänger mit einem Hardtail? Gibt es den Park überhaupt noch ?


----------



## faz99 (14. April 2016)

ja und ja.


----------



## Hike_O (14. April 2016)

Achim?
Das ist ja voll an mir vorbei gegangen...ich komm auch mal rum


----------



## PhatBiker (2. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute

Wir haben, wie manche schon wissen, einen Verein gegründet . . . mehr hier -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/frc-pellens-e-v-der-erste-bmx-dirt-mtb-verein-in-bremen.801296/

Schaut bitte mal rein.

Gruss


----------



## MeisterShredder (13. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
kennt einer von euch einen guten Bikeshop der mir meine DH Laufräder wieder auf Spannung bringen kann?
Gerne in der Nähe der Neustadt.

Gruß


----------



## PhatBiker (19. März 2017)

Hi Biker

In Bremen Nord, auf dem Gelände des FRC Pellens e.V., da tut sich was.
Rein schauen lohnt sich immer . . .

gruß


----------



## EnjoyRide (11. November 2017)

*Pellens Park* : Hat spaß gemacht bei euch. Gut hingelegt  hab ich mich im weichen matschigen Laub auch haha.
Komm morgen nochmal rum, wenn Beine und Steuersatz wieder wollen.

Sonst noch schönes WE! Bleibt geschmeidig

Ps : der eine Anlieger mit Holz "Erweiterung" (oder ist das ein wallride) könnte mal Hasendraht vertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FRC-Pellens-eV (12. November 2017)

Hey, joo. War echt nett mit dir.

Das Bild von unseren Bikes findest die im Link der in der Signatur ist.


----------



## pete87 (30. April 2018)

Moin ,
wenn Ihr Bock auf Touren habt könnt Ihr gerne beitreten!
https://www.facebook.com/groups/938470859663337/?fref=gs&dti=227325543950743&hc_location=group


----------

